

Ask HN: What will a Facebook empire look like? - Apocryphon

So there's been speculation about FB possibly going into search in the future- I feel a bit dubious about that, I don't quite understand what social search will look like- but I'm pretty sure that FB already is a nascent Google, in the sense that Google has its hands in <i>everything</i>. It does make sense- Google perfected search engines, at least for now, search engines are invaluable to navigating the internet, ergo Google mastered a large degree of the net experience.<p>Facebook, on the other hand, is coming in with a 'perfected' social network, the biggest in the world. So how will they use that to create an empire beyond social networking?
======
thatusertwo
Search would probably be based on likes and submissions by people in your
friends group.

Personally, I think Facebook has peaked and is headed downward, so hopefully
we don't have to find out what the Facebook empire would look like.

------
Apocryphon
Looks like we've just seen the first act of imperialism, the first shots
across Google's bow everybody!

